# Tivo going bad, can i save data?



## lazarus000 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have a directivo (series 2) samsung sir4040 with 2 hard drives.

1 - original 40 gig
2 - 120 gig (i added)

it's starting to act weird .... hangs on "welcome ... powering up"

but if you unplug and try again you can finally get it to work.

weaknees guy told me he thought it was a hard drive going bad.


anyway to save all my recorded stuff in case the drive goes all the way bad?

could i pull drives and watch on my computer?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html

Full instructions are provided there.


----------



## lazarus000 (Jan 24, 2007)

i was instruction that i need to talk about this in the Underground section.


only 1 of my hard drives is bad ... the primary 40 gig one. The 120 gig one is still good.

Is there anyway to remarry a new primary to the secondary drive so that i don't lose all my recordings stored on the 120 gig hard drive?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

look for instructions on using dd_rescue to make an exact copy of your 40GB drive


----------



## lazarus000 (Jan 24, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> look for instructions on using dd_rescue to make an exact copy of your 40GB drive


thanks for the response ... but the 40 gig drive is too dead to even show up connected to my computer.

so i don't know how i can make a copy of it at all.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Oh, your original post indicated that the drive eventually worked if you tried booting a few times.

If the primary drive is truly dead, then you're up a certain creek... there's really no way to recover the info, because all the indexing, etc. is done on that drive


----------

